# bass jigs



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

alright guys im just gettin into jigging for bass and i would like to know what are some good colors, sizes, and styles that work pretty well. ty all


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on where you are, what you're doing and what mood the fish are in. 

For punchin through matted hydrilla, creature baits or craws with a weight heavy enought to get through the mat. I use 1/2 ounce to 1 1//2ounce Penetrator weight for this application.I use a 7.5 foot rod, high speed reel and heavy line. The bites are reaction bites and occur just as the bait clears the top of the mat. I compare it to a wide receiver catching a bass, I mean a pass. The fishpick it up and move. 










Jigs for around here and up through Alabama: The go to colors are black/blue, brown/black and orangeish/pumpkin1/4, 1/2 and 3/8; just heavy enough to stay in contact with the bottom. I fish these on a 6.5 rod, high speed reel with a flippin switch, 15 to 20 pound line. 










Good luck and keep pitchin.


----------

